
Download OS X El Capitan 10.11.2 Combo Update - KevinHorvath
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1850?locale=en_US
======
intendedeffect
Is this still seen as a safety thing? To explain, people used to advise
waiting a few days after a minor OS X update to be able to use the combo
updater. "Less mysterious problems than the diff update," better-safe-than-
sorry computer voodoo. I haven't heard anyone advocating for that in a few
years, though.

